# Notebook konfigurieren. wo?



## noke (15. September 2010)

hallo zusammen ich möchte mir mit nem freund n (halbwegs-) gaming pc für um die 1000 euro kaufen und wollte fragen auf welcher seite man die sich am besten konfigurieren kann (bzw. bei welchem hersteller)
am besten mit erfahrungen 

gruß NOKE


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Suchst Du jetzt nen PC oder ein Notebook? ^^


Also, es gibt da 2-3 Hersteller, wo man selber konfigurieren kann, aber das ist aktuell nicht billiger, als wenn man einen vorgefertigten Laptop nimmt. Wie groß soll der denn sein? So oder so ist für knapp über 1000€ gerade so ein Notebook drin, welche etwas schwächer als ein 500€-PC wäre.


----------



## noke (15. September 2010)

notebook natürlich sry meinfehler

also ich hab auch schon mal bei mediamarkt oder so geguckt aber die sind alle mit betreibssystem und da sind halt manchmal immer kleinere sachen die uns nicht so gut gefallen (zugroße display =zu hohe auflösung, zu wenig arbeitspeicher etc. Ideal wär ein 17 Zoll notebook mit ner 1400 mal 900 oder so auflösung nem halbwegs schnellen zweikern prozessor 4gb arbeitspeicher und der rest in ne graka oder ne ssd bzw hybrid (seagate monument xt hybrid)

gruß NOKE


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Ohne windows sparst Du nix. Die Lizenzen sind für die großen Markenhersteller - grad bei den Geräten ab 400-500€ - so billig, dass die Hersteller das gar nicht erst ohne anbieten. Würden die da "extrawürste" machen, wären im Endeffekt wohl auch die ohne windows teurer als wenn die einfach alle mit windows ausliefern 


1600x900 ist aber an sich standard bei 17 Zoll so um die 1000€ - kleiner ist mehr als ungewöhnlich und wird eher als Nachteil gesehen - wieso soll denn kleiner sein? ^^


Von Acer gibt es da welche schon für 750€ mit einer AMD 5850. Core i5 und 4GB RAM haben die sowieso. Das billigste hat ne 320GB HDD, für ~200€ mehr gibt es quasi das gleiche mit BluRay und 500GB HDD. Wenn einem BluRay egal ist, würd ich da aber eher das billigere nehmen und FALLS 320GB nicht genug sind dann selber eine 500-640GB-HDD kaufen und einbauen, 500GB kriegt man für ca. 50-55€. Oder eben ne SSD.

Die ersten 3 hier: 5850 in Notebooks/ab 17" TFT Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das sind die aktuell besten bis 1000€. Hier Benches mit der Karte: Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 Achtung: es geht da um die Version mit GDDR3, also bei zwei Bench-Werten der schlechtere Wert.

Knapp über 1000€ gibt es ein medion mit einer noch besseren Graka, aber da musst Du selber wissen, ob Dir das zusagt. Nachteil ist schonmal die Auflösung, die ist nämlich geringer als 1400x900, was bei 17 Zoll an sich zu wenig ist.


Bei den konfigurierbaren Firmen kriegst Du unter 1000€ nur schlechtere Karten, und die besseren kosten dann wiederum weit über 1000€.


----------



## noke (15. September 2010)

Danke erstmal
Klar 1600 ist auch ok xD nur 1080p full hd wäre zuviel wegen der graka Leistung die von Acer sehen gut aus danke - hab irgendwie auch das gefuel das man im konfigurator doppelt so viel bezahlt xD

Gruß noke


----------



## noke (15. September 2010)

kann das angebot denn wirklich sein???
Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32Mnks 4GB 320GB 17.3 Zoll (43,6cm) Schwarz W7HP -
das wär ja irgendwie zu schön um war zu sein für 70 EURO? auf anderen seiten ala alternate kosten die so 800- 900 euro und haben nur ne hd 5650 !

gruß NOKE


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2010)

Ja, ich hab Dir da ja auch die verfügbaren 7745 verlinkt. Das preiswerteste hast Du ja jetzt rausgesucht, gibt es ja nicht nur bei mindfactory für unter 800€: Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks (LX.PUP02.132) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die mit nur einer 5650 sind halt ggf. stabiler/robuster verarbeitet, haben ein besseres Display oder Akku usw., aber von der Leistung her ist das 7745 für den Preis aktuell top.


----------



## noke (16. September 2010)

ja gut ok ich glaub dann kaufen wir uns das plus für das rest geld eine gröst mögliche ssd

danke 
NOKE


----------

